# Secret to Advertising on Google for free



## scripttees (Jul 16, 2007)

I am currently paying per click on google and came across this site that states this guy will tell you his "secret" to never paying for google again. He says that you can bid as much as you want and set your monthly budget very high without every paying anything. 

Here is the link getgoogleadsfree.com

It costs $67.00 which is inexpensive compared to my monthly costs, but sounds to good to be true. Has anyone ever purhcased this information. If so, does it really work. Thanks for any input.


----------



## afrofusion (Jun 29, 2007)

If it sounds too good to be true.... then it is.
There have been so many scam on the internet with people purporting to have shortcuts to advertising or basically cheat the major search engines. None of them is ever true.
Trust me, google and the rest are ready to plug any space that might affect there revenues.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

It think this is a scam for two reasons:
1. Google has too many incredibly smart people that would allow this to happen. Something might slip by here and there, but is not going to allow it to continue - especially if it is going to affect profits.
2. If this is real, then this guy would be selling his services to huge companies making a ton more money than broadcasting it across the internet and open the door to Google closing the loop hole.

Carpe Diem.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I wouldn't waste my money on it.

Just work on your site seo, and you may be able to cut down on your adwords campaign or stop it all together.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Black hat SEO is not the way to run a business, and will likely get you blacklisted.

His "secret" will be one of about 20 different techniques, all as shifty as each other.


----------



## scripttees (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks Rodney, this was excellent information. You just saved me 67.00..lol

Real quick since most of my information has come from you and you seem to know a lot. How do I change me handle. My wife set this and used my company name and I couldnt find a way to change it. Thanks


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

If you want to spend about the same about of money, join one of these sites:

E-consultancy.com: Internet Marketing Strategy | Training | Online Marketing Research

SEO - Search Engine Optimization | Read SEOmoz, Rank Better

They are the very, very top end in the business, and have any major brand you can think of as members.

seomoz also has a great forum, where *the* world experts will answer your questions directly.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Real quick since most of my information has come from you and you seem to know a lot. How do I change me handle. My wife set this and used my company name and I couldnt find a way to change it. Thanks


Contact me off board via email or Private Message.


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

I did a quick bit of research and people who bought the "secret" say that it's just advertising arbitrage (Wikipedia article link).

Basically, you buy ads to bring people to your site and then sell advertising on your site that covers the cost to bring in the visitors.

It can work, but it's not easy. And you certainly don't need to pay this guy to tell you how to do it. Just do a google search and you'll find plenty of info.

Moreover, Rodney is right. You would be _much_ better off spending your time learning to excel at SEO. Plus, it's a heck of a lot more fun.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

How disappointing! I was expecting the "secret" to be at least slightly outrageous and obscure.


----------



## scripttees (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the input, I really appreciate it. I will work on my seo and join these sites tonight. Definitely do not want to get into buying and selling advertising or get blacklisted. Thanks


----------



## SlideMyLexus (Aug 16, 2007)

Well put, couldn't have said it any better myself!




DAGuide said:


> It think this is a scam for two reasons:
> 1. Google has too many incredibly smart people that would allow this to happen. Something might slip by here and there, but is not going to allow it to continue - especially if it is going to affect profits.
> 2. If this is real, then this guy would be selling his services to huge companies making a ton more money than broadcasting it across the internet and open the door to Google closing the loop hole.
> 
> Carpe Diem.


----------



## Your Mantras (Aug 13, 2007)

I am with Google Adwords too, so do you guys think it isn't worth it? I haven't been with them long, and haven't been getting a lot of hits through them


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

Your Mantras said:


> I am with Google Adwords too, so do you guys think it isn't worth it? I haven't been with them long, and haven't been getting a lot of hits through them


This guy's program? NO, it is not worth it. Just google "advertising arbitrage" and you will get all the info you need. Or better yet, don't. Arbitrage is risky, time consuming, and requires a great deal of expertise. There are far better options for most people.

First, check out the adwords threads on this forum.

Then, check out the SEO (Search Engine Optimization) threads.

That will keep you busy for a long time. You can also google either of these terms. Also try "search engine marketing." There are countless websites, forums, blogs, podcasts, books, etc. about these topics.

Then, when you have mastered all of this, you _might _want to take a look at arbitrage.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Your Mantras said:


> I am with Google Adwords too, so do you guys think it isn't worth it? I haven't been with them long, and haven't been getting a lot of hits through them


You don't necessarily want a "Lot of hits" from Google Adwords, since you are paying for each click.

You want highly targeted leads that will buy. 

Adwords is not as easy as "find a keyword, bid, and wait for sales". There is a lot of testing, research, and time involved to do it right.

This is a good book to read before doing adwords: Amazon.com: Winning Results with Google AdWords: Books: Andrew Goodman


----------



## Your Mantras (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks rodney, I have been doing my own testing & research. What i meant to say is that I am not getting the results I want so far, and I am not sure if what I am doing is wrong, and I should give it away for other forms of marketing. Thanks.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Your Mantras said:


> Thanks rodney, I have been doing my own testing & research. What i meant to say is that I am not getting the results I want so far, and I am not sure if what I am doing is wrong, and I should give it away for other forms of marketing. Thanks.


It's hard to say without knowing exactly what you've been doing.


----------



## Your Mantras (Aug 13, 2007)

Yep, i know. I was just wondering if anyone else out there was doing it with good results. Thanks though!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Your Mantras said:


> Yep, i know. I was just wondering if anyone else out there was doing it with good results. Thanks though!


Yes, there are a lot of people using adwords with great results. With the right testing, landing page, products, bid, and offer, it can just about pay for itself.

For example, if your bids are $1, and it nets you a t-shirt sale that gives you a profit of $7, then you still earn $6 on that sale and can keep doing the same thing to generate an endless stream of customers.

Or, if your bids are .20 cents and it takes 15 clicks of your ad to get one sale that nets you a profit of $7, then you spent $3 on the ad, but you still had a positive profit from the ad run (a positive ROI).


----------



## Your Mantras (Aug 13, 2007)

Hmm, I will keep working on it, and researching, thanks Rodney.


----------



## scripttees (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the info, I am going to take all the advice and not purchase this program and work on other methods of improving my seo.


----------

